# USED TREK 2300 Overpriced???



## aSightUnSeen (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey there cycleing world, I've got a question regaurding purchasing a road bike. I currently am riding a Raleigh Talus 3.0 mountain bike, and 20 miles on a mountain bike SUCKS....lol I've found a guy selling a Trek 2300 Carbon fiber bike, it has finger shifters, and a few other modification/upgrades, but he's wanting to sell it for $600. I saw the bike yesterday and he informs me he believes the bike was made in 1999! is $600 way to much to pay for a bike that is this old? it seems to be in very good condition, with the exception of the clear coat has come off in a few spots where the carbon fiber meets the aluminum joints. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I just don't want to be a sucka and over pay for a bike that was made when Clinton was still getting bj's in the oval office........lol

Thank's Chris


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Probably yes, depending on the quality of the modifications/upgrades.

Wear around the joints would concern me, although many swear by the longevity of those frames. See: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58278

For comparison's sake, someone from my area is selling a 2300 with original components on Craigslist for $300: http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/2518654156.html

Do a search of past threads; there are a few talking about the merits of buying that frame.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

I wouldn't pay that much for it, but I guess it really depends what's on it.


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

If you're new to riding and road frames you may want to stay away from the older bonded joint frames unless you know what you're looking at. Some of those frames came unbonded at the lugs (dangerous) and carbon fibre can be easily damaged though not easily seen which can lead to tube failure. If this is your first foray into a road bike going used is a great thing, assuming the bike fits. You may want to go with a steel or aluminum frame in the beginning (based on preceived price range).


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

No way in hell would I drop $600 on a bike that old no matter what mods the seller claims to have made. A used bike is a used bike and if you don't get it for next to nothing you are wasting your time and money. If the bike has been abused and has some hidden stress cracks you will be screwed. Get it for as little as possible, meaning the amount of money you can comfortable flush down the toilet without a second thought or simply buy a new bike with a lifetime warranty on the frame. If you got it for $200 it might be worth it.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a 1999 Trek 2300, and I can assure you that it isnt carbon fiber. it is aluminum with a carbon fork.

If it is a 2300 with carbon fiber, it is older than 1999, by at least a couple years.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

My area is high priced for used bikes but $600 still sounds high to me. You should be abel to get a better used ride for that $. 

But just so you know almost every post with the title of something like "Is this bike worth the $" on this site - the majority of answers are no. You'll be hard presssed to find a yes, it's worth it. The best you may see is - It looks OK. Ultimately, worth is determined by the purchaser. So if you ride it and it feels like heaven and there are women throwing themselves at you when they see you on the bike, it can be a good purchase even if everyone here says you're crazy and are getting ripped off.

That said, it sounds overpriced.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

That is way out of line for that bike unless you were just buying it for the components, which I doubt. I also have a '99 trek 2300 which is aluminum, the carbon fiber lugged versions are older than that.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I just bought a used '99 trek 2500 with lightly used campy gear and cosmic elite wheels for less than $500... By that measure, I would say 600 for a lower end bike with components that are likely heavily used is not worth it...


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Also keep in mind that if the clear coat has come off and the actual carbon fiber it exposed to the elements, they can take on water. It doesn't sound worth it. I would keep looking. There are plenty of bikes around from 2005-2010 on Clist for 600 bucks. There's a newish Felt with tiagra for $500 on mine right now...


----------



## vinash85 (Sep 17, 2011)

What do you think about this bike Trek 2300 Carbon Frame Bike (washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/2601431070.html )? . He quote the price 700$.


----------



## vinash85 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am a recreational biker, usually bike 20K km in a season. I had Scott aluminimum bike in Switzerland. Now I moved to DC and want to buy a second hand bike. Do you think a second hand carbon frame bike like trek 5900 is worth buying in (washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/2588843262.html)1100 $ ?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I sold my 5900 locally for $1300 about 6 months ago. It was a 2003 model. I am not sure what year that one is. Mine was also all original DA 9sp not Ultegra. The 5900 also had headset issues that are not easily solved. Trek gave me a new standard 1 1/8" size bearing fork and headset after they changed out the non standard bearing races. Just google 5900 headset problems.


----------



## vinash85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes I think its a 2003 model. I was aware of this problem in headset. But I think the previous owner have fixed it. I am still not sure to get such a costly second hand bike. Also I am not planning to race atleast not this year. May be take part in a triathlon.


----------



## Wojo4710 (Sep 24, 2011)

Run away from that deal. There are plenty of other better bikes out there in the used market for that price.


----------

